

Ask HN: Why has there not been large scale adoption of digital pens? - izyda

There&#x27;s been many on the market for a while now, have you used or considering using one? What has your experience with them been.<p>Probably the most famous, consumer facing firm that makes digital pens is LiveScribe:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;store.livescribe.com&#x2F;<p>Equil Jot 2, funded on Indiegogo I believe, just came out to mixed reviews:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.myequil.com&#x2F;<p>And there are several others on the market. Why do you think adoption of digital pens has not really taken of en masse? Is the technology not good enough? Do people just prefer using laptops&#x2F;tablets&#x2F;phones?
======
stonemetal
What is the use case being solved? Old fashioned people who like notes on
paper don't care about digital copies. Newfangled people who don't like to
write would prefer to type or record audio.

